Ask HN: Do you click on webpage ads? - danielcorin
======
bikamonki
Rarely, maybe twice in the last year (that I kinda remember). The real
question is: do the few intentional clicks are a coincidence (I happen to see
it and it happens to be relevant) or my brain rapidly sees/scans all/most ads
with a background process and just puts the relevant ones on my
attention/awareness?

------
kup0
The only time I've ever clicked on them intentionally was on a site that had
ads by The Deck network, because they were attractive ads and the service
advertised was something I was genuinely interested in.

I have yet to have this happen on any other site and thus have installed and
now use adblockers 100% of the time.

------
kelt
Rarely, but it happens from time to time still, when it is interesting or its
happen to be related to what I'm looking for.

~~~
bluejekyll
+1, though I can't remember the last time.

------
Outdoorsman
No...and I avoid clicking URLs offered on all but a few very trusted sites,
and never in emails...

------
ArtDev
Once or twice a year, at most.

------
cholmon
Not intentionally

